# Tea colored water



## accordztech (Dec 6, 2004)

tea? Do you have any wood in there?


----------



## ShaneC (Jan 17, 2010)

I have 2 small pieces of driftwood from lfs. soaked them for 3 days and boiled them. I am colourblind so it could be reddish brown.


----------



## StillLearning (Dec 29, 2009)

Try some purigen in there if its from the wood. It cleared my tank up in a few hours from tannings.


----------



## ShaneC (Jan 17, 2010)

The water in the sink after soaking the wood the last time was clear so im not sure that it's the wood. did a 50%waterchange today and it seems clearer. Is there something to add for algae suspended in the water?


----------



## StillLearning (Dec 29, 2009)

Can you take a picture of the tank this way we can see what it is? It might be a bacteria bloom.


----------



## Erloas (Dec 14, 2009)

I boiled my two pieces of Malaysian driftwood and soaked them in warm water for a few days before putting them into my tank. Its been almost 3 months since then and I'm still getting a bit of tea color in my tank between weekly water changes. However at this point it is much lighter then it was when I first started.
I've heard it can take up to 6 months for some wood to stop leeching tannis.


----------



## accordztech (Dec 6, 2004)

how long did you boil it for, and did you change the water?

I boiled things for hours and still get tannins.


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Tea water is usually from tannins from wood. I didn't boil my mopani wood at all, I just let it soak in a bucket water for a couple of day and stuck it in the tank. Didn't have any tea water problem.

Anyways, Purigen is exceptional in making your water nice and clear! I have it now and I noticed my water is clearer than straight from the tap


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

The tea colour isn't bad for your fish at all, granted you're fish selection reflect those of acid pools of the amazon and such. For examples, different tetras and what not. The tea colour is naturally occuring in the wild, and for me, personally, gives it a more natural feel and appearance. 
If the tea colour doenst bother you, granted that it's caused by the wood, I would just leave it and continue doing your weekly/bi-weekly maintenance and over time, the colour will clear up with water changes.

SrS


----------



## ShaneC (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks everyone, sounds like it's unanimous about the wood. Im going to try some purigen and more water out at water changes.


----------



## Jdub777 (Jan 31, 2009)

Does it tast like tea? hehe seriously purigen FTW!


----------



## stewardwildcat (Feb 24, 2010)

Tannins can be very good for your fish. Its like an antiseptic. Tannins stem from tannic acid which is why wood can lower your pH. Carbon can also help remove the coloration. I haven't minded the fact the water is weak tea colored (assuming its not REALLY brown). Some pieces of wood might not ever stop leaching tannins but they will always reduce the amount over time.


----------



## bobt2 (Dec 13, 2009)

i have the same problem, i removed the wood from the tank. i wondered if this could be part of the cause of the hair algea outbreak


----------



## ShaneC (Jan 17, 2010)

couple of water changes later and the tea coloured water keeps coming back after 4-5 days. Wondering if it could be from the top soil under 2 inches of gravel?? I dont get any puffs of soil coming up when i plant things.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

You should run a whole boatload of carbon, get it clear, then use the purigen.


----------



## Erloas (Dec 14, 2009)

Depending on the type of wood it could take quite a while to get all of the tannis out of it. I've had two pieces in my tank since November and I'm still getting a bit of tannis in the water between my weekly water changes. At this point though it isn't much and isn't too noticeable.


----------



## ShaneC (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks guy's. Im going out today and getting a fluval 205 and am going to run carbon in one tray. Hopefully the extra amouts of media will help over the aquaclear 30 i have now.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

run carbon in almost every tray till it clears up...
then switch to purigen


----------



## newbieplanted (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi. I have the same problem but i dont have drift woods on my tank. I have a golden pebbles and i forgot to wash it before i put it on my tank. Its color doesn't fade.

I already put an activated carbon on my up ex120 filter running for 10hrs but the tea colored is still there. How long will it take effect? Thanks for your reply.

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk


----------



## scotty b (Oct 23, 2012)

Did you make sure to shift any wood,bark or twigs out of the dirt before you put it in your tank ?


----------



## newbieplanted (Apr 24, 2014)

No woods at all on my tank. Only pebbles and stones.

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk


----------

